# Corner Desk/shelf unit



## ianreed (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, found you on google and i have a quick question. I'm designing a desk/shelf unit to go in the corner of my dorm room and I whipped up a plan that i'd like to you look at.

The entire structure is made out of 2x4's, 2x6's, and plywood. the "blocks" sticking out of the frame are pieces of 2x4 screwed on to hold up the shelves. The arms on the higher shelves are 2x4's cut at 45 degrees.

what do you think?

-Ian


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like a good solid, simple, design. One minor suggestion I would make is that you ease all the corners quite a bit, as shown below. There's no structural reason for it, it will just look a little nicer and it will save your thighs when you bump into the corner. If you don't bump into corners from time to time then I want to know what planet you are from.

Paul


----------



## ianreed (Jun 23, 2010)

good idea, the only reason i didn't is because the short part of the L will be right against my other desk and the long part of the L will be right next to my bunk bed. But I will put the curve on the inside corner, i like how that looks.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Actually, the inside corner was what I thought of first, for two reasons. First, it looks better and second, it's actually EASIER to do that since you have to cut that section by hand anyway and a gentle curve is a little more forgiving than a 90 degree angle.

If the sides aren't available for your thighs, I understand but what's the chance you might want to use this later somewhere else?

Paul


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You do not state dimensions. If you are going to build the new piece in place it will not matter. If you are going to move it into its new location then you need to be sure that you can get through doorways.

G


----------



## ianreed (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys!

the reason i haven't marked dimensions is because i don't know exactly what they need to be. The beauty of solidworks is i can build the whole thing in 3d and then measure everything the day before and still print off perfect plans to use.

I emailed what i showed you guys to a woodworking friend of mine, and he gave me some cool ideas for a better design so ill post it here once i model it.

thanks for your help!


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I take it this isn't a "sit at it in a chair" kind of desk, correct? Because the lower shelf will definitely hinder you from pulling in to a comfortable distance.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

beelzerob said:


> I take it this isn't a "sit at it in a chair" kind of desk, correct? Because the lower shelf will definitely hinder you from pulling in to a comfortable distance.



I saw that too. Maybe make that shelf a half shelf. The other point is if it's to be moved later, what cutouts if any will line up on the vertical members for a new layout.


----------



## ianreed (Jun 23, 2010)

back with new plans!

originally it wasn't going to be a "sitting desk" but i've changed it to make it more versatile. you can never have enough sitting space!

I think this design is waaaay better, props to my cabinet making friend milton for that.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I was going to mention sitting space but you've taken care of that with the new design. The new design also looks easier to put together and break down for moving around, which is a big bonus.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice --- new design IS clearly better. are you going to build it as a knock-down?


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

The wood texture looks a lot nicer in this design too.


----------



## ianreed (Jun 23, 2010)

It's designed to fit together without many screws. In the end it could use as few as half a dozen. Definitely easy to knock down at the end of each semester 

i like the wood in that picture as well... it took me a few minutes to find that menu!

anyways, i'm basically done with it. i'm going to tweak it a little bit and then convert it to two dimensional drawings (through solidworks). If you're interested in having a set for yourself just let me know.


----------



## ianreed (Jun 23, 2010)

well, i guess its done. if anyone wants the full plans just email me and i'll send em to ya. thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cornerdesk7 (Jul 17, 2010)

That's right, the inside corner was what I thought of first, for two reasons. First, it looks better and second, it's actually EASIER to do that since you have to cut that section by hand anyway and a gentle curve is a little more forgiving than a 90 degree angle.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KoryLGriffin (Jul 16, 2010)

Can you please post your finished product?

Thanks in advance...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

Great plan. I would like to have a copy to pass along to my kids that are in college and share a duplex. They are always in need of extra storage and study space. If you like, you can just send the final plans as a PM to me here at WWT. Thanks and great job.


----------



## ianreed (Jun 23, 2010)

I attached some arbitrary measurements i used to just to design the piece; obviously you need to measure the room you are in and resize accordingly. Let me know if you need higher resolution, i haven't perfected the art of getting Jpg's out of solidworks!


as for the finished project, i wont even get back to school until the 20th and then i have to measure the room, rework the drawing, buy materials.... you get the idea 

*EDIT*
i just figured out i can save the images as PDF files, but i doubt they would fit on WWT. But i can email them if you need some bigger images. just let me know


----------

